# Work boots??



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Mine $#!+ the bed today. Gotta have a pair by Monday. So .com options are out. Sears seemed expensive & corney. Feel like im going to get stuck with somthing over priced that I don't really want. My guys wear red wings & timberlands. Red wings seem to be like 2-3 hundred. I really like the look and hear they are comfortable and last a long time but 2-3 hundred...? Really...? 

I have had a dozen pairs of Tim's and dont see anything beyond durability. The material they use also looks like crap after the first day. It's like butter soft and their not cheap either... 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Terra. Made in Canada but you're not in Canada. I have been in the same pair of Terras for four years and haven't even had a lace break.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

*Tic tracers?? (Aka unicorons) While I got ya's here...*

I have had a tic tracer handed down from my dad that I have been using. It means alot to me but I don't think it's the right tool to get sentimental over. Just to dangerous. I have obviously had 20 others in the mean time and use this one as a back up. But I havent found one that can go from the ceiling to the floor with out a dramatic splash of batteries and other odds and ends rolling around at the end. I have wrapped some in rubberbands and tape... seems to help but not eliminate the murder scene. I mean I would pay good money for one that could take a few 6-8 ' falls but does this mythological device even exist?


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Oops sorry. If someone can correct that, knock yourself out and thank u. I obviously meant it as a new topic. 

I have never heard of terras. Do they sell them in the states? I could buy a 30 dollar pair of walmart specials for monday & tuesday and order somthing nice. But id like to hit a brick n mortar store to try them on as well.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

You say you have worn timberlands, but have you tried the Timberland Pro boondock boots? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Look at Timberland Pro series for summer work boots and order yourself a pair of Danner's or Carolina's.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Do you need steel toe? Insulated? Work in very cold temps?
I always liked the lightest, shoe style over boots any day. And no steel toe if allowed!
But we need to know what your requirements are.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I like no frills non-insulated, not waterproof boots with lug soles, welt that you can resole, and no padding or gel or etc. I liked Chippewas for years but their sizing went to hell. There used to be a local place that stocked them but not any more. 

They sell Wolverines at Sears and Tractor Supply and they aren't great but I had a few pairs of those that were acceptable. 

I bought a pair of Carhartt boots a few months ago, they fit OK and were EH rated, they have been OK. They had the cute idea to line them with brown duck, they stunk so bad they would stop traffice until I threw out the insoles and replaced them.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

Red Wings.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I have (had) steal toe. Not required. Temps near me will be getting pretty warm soon. 80* outside, 68-70* in finished buildings, 90-110* in the ceiling of unfinished buildings, where I spend alot of time. I have not tried timberland pro. My only issue with timberland was how bad they scratch up right away. (The standard black leather and brown soft leather 6-8" styles) which is not the end of the world but if I wanted $#!+y looking boots I wouldn't pay for tim's. I like light boots as well. I do try to be as quick as possible still. Most of my work is in doors. So I don't need weather/water resistant. Or great big treads for mud or snow. If I was going to custom make a pair they would be light, reasonably priced, brown, durable, comfortable and have extra support in the center of the sole for ladder rungs. 

Are the pro series durable & comfortable?
Are Red wings worth the cabbage? And
I don't know what "EH rated" means. So I'm guessing my last ones are not and I don't need that option. Thanks guys/gals


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

One thing I wish I would have got on my current red wings is the toe protectors. I would have ordered them from the factory on my current pair.

I can reccomend these:
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/676-red-wing-shoes/676-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown

But it sounds like these would serve you better:
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/88875-red-wing-shoes/88875-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're up against a time crunch, go to WalMart and get the cheapest POS that meets your requirements and wear them for a couple weeks while you shop for something with a little more time and care.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

QMED said:


> One thing I wish I would have got on my current red wings is the toe protectors. I would have ordered them from the factory on my current pair.
> 
> I can reccomend these:
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/676-red-wing-shoes/676-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown
> ...


No Heel on those boots. :sad:


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

they make them:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/606-red-wing-shoes/606-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Danner Quarry and Danner stronghold are two good options. A lot of people also like Keens.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

I started as an apprentice wearing Timberland Pit Boss. Buy what is reasonable for you to afford right now. Put it this way I make $50 an hour and a new apprentice makes 18-35 dollars so it no big deal for me but may be for an apprentice or someone who makes less

I made the change to Redwing and they are much better. They do last longer but boots are a personal thing and a lot goes into what is the right boot for you. I tried Thoroughgoods and hated the fit and because I dont like the reddish color on lots of Redwings I stick to one style that are a dark brown which I like. I work with lots of people who wear wedge style boots but I have never tried them. I am leaning towards trying some sort of hiking boot when the core part of my job is over and it turns into a cleaner job site with less hazards
OK, I ramble too much  but point is buy what you can afford


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

If you're looking at Red Wings, be sure to get the "Made in the USA", or at least "Assembled in the USA with imported materials". A lot of their models do not fall under this category anymore and the quality is nothing special, the ones still made/assembled in US are the ones that live up to their reputation. They are pretty bombproof.

For hot weather, Danner is a good option. They manufacture boots worn by soldiers in the Middle East, they have models that are good for long hours on your feet and hot conditions. Based on your wanting something light, low profile, and good for hot weather, you should give them a serious look.

I'd buy some garbage for now as MDShunk says while you wait for the pair you want.

EH means Electrical Hazard, helps prevent electricity grounding itself through you to the floor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Woot said:


> I have (had) steal toe. Not required. Temps near me will be getting pretty warm soon. 80* outside, 68-70* in finished buildings, 90-110* in the ceiling of unfinished buildings, where I spend alot of time. I have not tried timberland pro. My only issue with timberland was how bad they scratch up right away. (The standard black leather and brown soft leather 6-8" styles) which is not the end of the world but if I wanted $#!+y looking boots I wouldn't pay for tim's. I like light boots as well. I do try to be as quick as possible still. Most of my work is in doors. So I don't need weather/water resistant. Or great big treads for mud or snow. If I was going to custom make a pair they would be light, reasonably priced, brown, durable, comfortable and have extra support in the center of the sole for ladder rungs.
> 
> Are the pro series durable & comfortable?
> Are Red wings worth the cabbage? And
> I don't know what "EH rated" means. So I'm guessing my last ones are not and I don't need that option. Thanks guys/gals



I have several different pairs of the Timberland Pros, I like to switch off sometimes in the same day.

I have from the ones that look like beefed up sneakers to the nylon hiker look.

They are all very durable and last very well. 


Timberland PRO Gorge Steel Toe Slip Resistant Work Boot 81016:










Timberland PRO Men's Pit Boss 6" Steel Toe Work Boot 33034:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

These are 9 years old:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Go-go boots by Andre Courrèges, 1965


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Latest eBay score?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 3 pair of Red Wings I rotate due to my planters fasciitis:

Only these are USA assembled lain:









Red Chinese:sad:









Red Chinese:sad:









They all have Pure Strides in them:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Kidding aside, this last pair of Timberlands has probably held up the best of any over the last ten yrs or so. In a lot of cases the soles would split at the arch. These seemed to survive the oil spills in the back of the van better. Some tread left over a year. Toes are a worn a bit over the steel toe. One worn through spot on the left toe. New Red Wing store close by and I might try them out for a change.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The last, and only pair of Timberland Pros I bought lasted a whole month and a half before the sole split open.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I wore Timberland Pro boots for years at $100-ish a pop. My current Red Wings at $200 are much better and well worth the added cost. At the current rate they should last at least twice as long as my Timberland Pros.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Best Overall

Wolverine Raider
Caterpillar Second Shift
Wolverine Gold

http://www.thetoolreport.com/best-mens-work-boot-reviews/


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

I like the Georgia boots found at tractor supply or IFA they last a good long time and are pretty comfy when broken in. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Got a pair of timberlands. The have some kind of composite hard toe. (Not steel but it will help I'm sure) I have a habit of supporting large lights and other junk on my boots toe box, so they product does not get scratched. It will work for that. The leather is soft & marks easily. But the fit is awesome. Thinking about insoles. I'll prob grab a pair. I did try on Sketchers and if they had my size I would of bought them. Because my first priority with foot wear is always cumfort then weight. I don't care what else they do because If your slopping around in some rally heavy, uncomfortable boots.... how would u ever expect to stay productive? And I can't believe Red wings aren't all made in the u.s. that's one thing I was bummed about with the timberlands. That's bulls#!+. I will not pay extra to support a company for having "some" or "partially" made products or "assembly" in the u.s.a. They friggen have the Amercian flag on some of their boots... thats crazy. Well... Another one bites the dust 4 me. Thanks guys/gals. I appreciate it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Talk of boots reminded me of a funny story.

I worked in a plant that had a woman plant manager. I can say with confidence we were not meant to get along well.
One day I showed up with new steel toe work shoes. She, being the smart ass decided to see if they were indeed steel toe and pressed her shoe on top on my steel toe and I did not like it one bit.
I told her that one day she was going to pay.

Some months later she was giving some honcho's a plant tour and I noticed she was wearing white heels on the plant floor.
Well lets just say her white, high heeled shoe looked dirtier after I stepped on her toes with my big, ugly dirty work shoe.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Woot said:


> Got a pair of timberlands. << Looking good. :smile:
> 
> Thinking about insoles.


Custom ones are nice. Expensive but I've had the four years and they are still good. youtube stuff doesn't seem to be working but the link should.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=27&v=5iMt2soCSvo


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Red wing 608. They do not break in as easily as they used to. Expensive, close to 200$, Once broken in I can wear them all day. I put them on at 6:00 am and take them off at 9:30 pm. Biggest thing I have found is 2 pairs and wear them every other day. It is amazing how much more they will dry out. My son has tried other boots and has always come back to the 608 in spite of the cost.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Buy once cry once right. Red Wings all the way. I'm gonna vouch for the 2409's, very comfortable boot for all day sludging in trenches or pounding concrete. The only deal is keeping that mink oil on them. Probably weekly or twice a month at least or they lose water resistance and wear out quick. I really want to try the hiking shoe style though if I could get away with the shorter length. Oh and nothing wrong with the timberland pros as mentioned above, solid boot there.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Up until the last 5 years I had been buying Red Wings for 25 years religiously. In my opinion they sold out to China. I now purchase Thorogood boots and no matter what you pick out they are made in the USA. They are a bit pricey but your feet will thank you later on in life.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Doc marten. Been wearing them for a few years now. they are steel toed, eh rated, waterproof etc.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Doc Martens Steel Toe Boots are my fav...
but I need metal free to go throw the metal detectors.... so I have Terra composite work shoes. Made in Canada.


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Dr. Marten's Originals were...*

type in "solovairdirect.com/collections/classic/steel-toe" Solovair. 
These are made in the UK using the lugged sole that makes Doc's so famous. Solovair does carry a steel toe. The leather is VERY high quality and they hold up very well. As with all leather salt and slush can cause damage but the shoes polish up brilliantly.The stitching is silver rather than the yellow of Marten's.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I use shoes for crews slip resistant with the ceramic toe. They last about 9 months to a year max but you can wear them 12hrs a day straight out of the box. Im in a wet and slippery environment all day long and they really do stick. 

Walmart ones like to snap in half if you sit on your feet while kneeling. The oil resistance soles also melt in orange oil so you leave little feet prints where ever you go. i would have to buy 2 pairs if i was desperate as i have broke new pairs in less than 3 days.

I use to buy redwings when they had the pig skin boots but the van no longer carries them so i tried a $200 pair of cow leather and ended up throwing them after a few shift as they were crippling me.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone try these Carolina shoe Amp USA steel toes?

https://www.carolinashoe.com/CA7503?utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

Whites are my go to. They're not cheap, but they will last. They're big in the logging, wild land firefighting world so you know they'll last. They take a bit to break in, but once they are it's like walking on pillows. Plus they're each handmade here in the USA.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Boots ? Soooooooooo glad steel toed tennis shoes is all I need . It is 106 outside . The job we are on right now I wear flip flops , shorts , t-shirt , but all I am doing is marking panels , bending some emt up to 1" , small wire pulls and setting some 125 amp condensers with a crane . Yep all while in flip flops . Although the USDA will not let me in the meat packing house with flip flops . 

So Olukai Nalu is the gold standard for my foot wear at the moment . What will Mike have to say about this boot you all must wear !!!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Keen... Keen all the way...

I use to wear Redwings pretty solidly, but they pretty much suck at making boots now. 

I tried Wolverines, but I would rather wear Walmart workbooks after those pieces of junk.

I like Carolinas a lot, but could never find them at a store (pre everything on the web...)

Never tried the Timberland boots, but have heard mostly good things.

My Keens are USA made in Portland, steel toe, EH rated, and they have lasted me between 18-24 months each. I'll be ordering me up my 4th pair now!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been happy with my 8" thorogood emperor toe boots. More comfortable than I thought. Looking to try a pair of 6" plain moc toe boots, little lighter and less coverage in this heat.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> I've been happy with my 8" thorogood emperor toe boots. More comfortable than I thought. Looking to try a pair of 6" plain moc toe boots, little lighter and less coverage in this heat.


I used to like Chippewas but either I keep picking lemons or they are not as good as they used to be. These are maybe the best I have found now: 

https://www.thorogoodusa.com/product/804-4375/

I don't know if they are EH rated but they are a fiberglass shank.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I started wearing Bates Gx-8 uniform boots, way lighter then my Ariats.


I used to not be real keen on side zip boots but now I'm becoming a fan, it's kinda nice to leave em on and tied but unzipped when i'm gonna be going out again.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

Keen. I just bought a new pair of boots to try something new, and they don't fit right, although they look nice and seem to be built well. I'm sending them back and already ordered a new pair of Pittsburghs. Love them. Fit is awesome, comfortable, and my current pair are finally giving up after 18 months of use. Over 2000 miles of walking on them (rough estimate). Should never have tried to save a little money trying a different shoe.


----------

